# HDD appears as SSD



## helzayat (Jul 30, 2005)

I have a problem with Windows 8.1.
Partitions on a RAID 5 array of hard disk drives appear as "Solid state drives" in Defragment and Optimize Drives, but with a status of "Optimization not available".
Intel RST shows the drives in the array as "SATA hard disk".
Because Windows thinks the drives are SSDs, they cannot be defragmented.
I have found a lot of people whose SSDs are being detected as HDDs, but this problem seems less common, and I haven't been able to find a solution.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try Defraggler: Download Defraggler 2.18.945 - FileHippo.com


----------

